# Colonoscopy



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you had this procedure?  Are you consistent about going back to get another every X years (whatever is recommended)?

For me the worst part is the prep the day before.  And hunger.

I know of people in their 60s and older who have never had one, even though they have insurance to cover it.  I also know of several people who died from colon cancer in their 50s.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes, I have had 2 of them. No problems, no discomfort, no reason why everyone should not have them. True, the prep is uncomfortable but the procedure itself is nothing.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Have you had this procedure?  Are you consistent about going back to get another every X years (whatever is recommended)?
> 
> For me the worst part is the prep the day before.  And hunger.
> 
> I know of people in their 60s and older who have never had one, even though they have insurance to cover it.  I also know of several people who died from colon cancer in their 50s.




My husband died of colon cancer.  I haven't had the test but my children have since it can be genetic.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

I've had 4 of them over the years.   I agree drinking the prep laxative and hunger sucks.  The procedure is a piece of cake.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Survived this long without one  (91 years), so I'm not about to go thru the procedure, especially trying to choke down
that swamp water.  Were I younger, I might consider it.  And congrats to you younger folks to having it done as a precaution.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Survived this long without one  (91 years), so I'm not about to go thru the procedure, especially trying to choke down
> that swamp water.  Were I younger, I might consider it.  And congrats to you younger folks to having it done as a precaution.



Wow, I'm surprised you haven't had it done, you seem pretty anal about other things....

Butt, I agree...if you've gone this long, I wouldn't either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

LynnD said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you haven't had it done, you seem pretty anal about other things....
> 
> *Butt*, I agree...if you've gone this long, I wouldn't either.



witty.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 4, 2015)

I had one about 5 years ago-scheduled for another in 2019 . Going to send hubby for another A) Because he`s due (maybe a little overdue) B) his oldest brother died of colon cancer at age 58 and C)We just saw a shocking pic on FB of his other brother with whom he was in business for 34 years. He looked awful and was very,very thin. Hubby happened to talk to one of our old employees a few days later and he said he had run into the brother. He said he had had colon surgery a month ago so we are wondering if he has cancer as well. Yes,they are brothers, but no longer speak unless it`s business related. They stopped speaking around week one of being in business together and somehow managed to run a successful business in spite of it lol.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, That "anal" thing.  Ya can't stick it in yr ear!


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yeah, That "anal" thing.  Ya can't stick it in yr ear!



Can't?


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, you could try.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

That's okay ...think I'll stop at this point.  I'm sure the reading audience will appreciate it.


colon cancer and colonoscopies are serious business and I don't want to take away from the OPs original post.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 4, 2015)

I had some discomfort....felt pressure when I was in a haze/daze.

My mother was diagnosed with colon cancer at age 60, then it was discovered it had gone into the liver.  She died 6 months later at age 61 in a skilled care facility completely incapacitated.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I had some discomfort....felt pressure when I was in a haze/daze.
> 
> My mother was diagnosed with colon cancer at age 60, then it was discovered it had gone into the liver.  She died 6 months later at age 61 in a skilled care facility completely incapacitated.




My husbands was stage 3 when diagnosed but he went thru chemo and surgery and radiation and he lived 10 yrs after that but it came back and nothing could be done so I got him Hospice...drs said he had about 6 months, he lasted 6 weeks.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 4, 2015)

How well I remember those days.  Was with you at the time.


----------



## LynnD (Jun 4, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## merlin (Jun 5, 2015)

I have had 3 colonoscopies, as my father died of bowel cancer, and the last one was painful, because of too low a dose of medication. 
I didn't mind the laxative as I felt it gave me a good clean out. I also don't ever get hungry these days since adopting the 5:2 fasting diet (my version).


----------

